# Burrowing Owl



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

some video o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You always bring such pleasant surprises to the forum Hellsangler69

There may come a day that I may ask to tag along with you to take some pictures. I always look forward to your posts!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice Hellsangler....I love the video !!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool. I see those little buggers up around the P-dog towns in the summer. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great picture and video!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where did you find the little guy this time of the year?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great video, thanks!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice one Hells - the light hitting the eyes is extraordinary.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

That a nice shot Hells


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi Hellsangler69,
Both picture and video were nice but I like the video most.
just curious where did you shoot that burrowing owl?


----------

